# Is the SONY SVR-3000 hackable?



## Flathed (Oct 18, 2005)

Is the SONY SVR-3000 hackable? I searched the forum and found almost nothing about this model. Also, does it work with a peanut remote? Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, it is hackable. No the Peanut (tm) remote won't work with it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The peanut remote will work if you install a backup image from any other S1 SA Tivo. Sony uses their own proprietary remopte codes which are embedded in the software. The peanut remote will work with every other brand of Tivo. Get yourself an image from a Philips S1 SA Tivo and install it on the drive and your peanut remote will work just fine.


----------



## Flathed (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, just so I understand this mr.unnatural, you're saying I should put a Series 1 image on Series 2 Tivo? I've read that only the back-up image for your specific model will work, or are you talking about the file only for the remote codes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The SVR 3000 is a Series 2, so that trick won't work. If it were an SVR 2000, it would work.

I'm not entirely sure about hacking it to respond to Peanut codes. Perhaps by installing the regular yukon atmel code rather than the falcon code?


----------

